# Tree in Dowd chute (lower part)



## VI- (Oct 16, 2003)

Wouldn't want any racer-heads gettin' clothes-lined!


----------



## outdoormikeg (Oct 11, 2003)

I believe it is the second or third set of gates that it is below.

The log starts on river left and runs to the center. It completely blocks the channel that is spans but it not usually a channel that gets run. Stay in the middle of the river (but watch out for some of those holes) and you should be good to go.

Be careful because the Men's US team sometimes moves the gates to the side so you might lose the marker... :-(

That log will be lower at higher water levels because eventually you'll be able to go over it but not it wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## EvanB (Nov 13, 2003)

*Log Has Moved!!*

Heads up, the log is now spanning most of the river. Where you could safely run a few days ago, you can't. The only line I saw as we went by it today was right, I mean really right. We had someone in our party get pretty hung up on it going to the right of that big rock. Pretty scary. You cannot see it until you are on top of it. Please be heads up when you get to the slalom gates. eb


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

A crew of us are going in at three today to try to remove it. be carefull, you can go way right, or way left, but two people almost had a negative experience in the log yesterday. If you are available to help this afternoon, stop by lakota guides at three or come down to the river. I'll post our progress tonight. 
Doug


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

tree is gone, no big deal... the awesome crew at lakota guides took care of it. have fun out there!


----------

